
Neuroscientists find brain system behind general intelligence - jonmc12
http://www.physorg.com/news186071954.html
======
hendler
Light on details - but interesting that only specific regions are needed to
create "general intelligence" - "One of the main findings that really struck
us was that there was a distributed system here. Several brain regions, and
the connections between them, were what was most important to general
intelligence,".

Anyone know how this relates to HTM? (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hierarchical_temporal_memory> )

~~~
JamieEi
It doesn't really, except as a very gross analogy. These guys are correlating
localized brain damage with IQ. They don't have anything causal or they
wouldn't have had to publish in PNAS.

